# 1972 CI Commer wanderer



## Smaug (Nov 11, 2013)

Our first camper (after tents & a caravan) Must have got this in the mid- late 70's. Not sure I could cope with 2 adults, 2 kids & a dog in such a small space nowadays.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 13, 2013)

i used to sell parts as a storeman for those **** awfull gear linkage


----------



## ecobob (Nov 13, 2013)

I had a similar model in the early 90's, lost count of the number of times I banged my head on the bloody roof when I climbed into the back with it down.


----------



## RoyNorth (Nov 24, 2013)

We had a Commer back around that time too.
Lovely motor, fond memories.


----------



## frontslide (Nov 24, 2013)

Had 2 high top Kerb slammers


----------



## AuldTam (Nov 24, 2013)

Commer campervan brings back a lot of memories for me....My first trip over the Forth Road Bridge just after it opened...can't remember what year it was


----------



## barryd (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh Yes!!!

The Commer was my introduction to motorhoming in my late teens and this thread prompted me to re-read the blog I did a while ago about my early experiences in the Commer and then the VW campers.

Its full of stuff about drinking, chasing girls, Monty Python and a wager in Ireland amongst other stuff.

https://sites.google.com/site/hanktestsite2/blog/earlyyears


----------



## iveco4x4 (Nov 25, 2013)

My dad bult a couple of campers on commer base vehicles

Spent many nights away in them , the 1st was a pop top with louvre windows (boy did they rattle while travelling) , the second was a high top. Remember going to ireland in one and also breaking down on the isle of skye.

Had to let the tyres down on the high top to get it on the Isle of Man ferry.

Must see if he's got any photos

Dad's now 80 but still has a camper (a devon built toyota hiace) which he goes to music festivals and tows his canoe down to the wye valley for weekends paddling

Rich


----------



## frontslide (Nov 25, 2013)

iveco4x4 said:


> My dad bult a couple of campers on commer base vehicles
> 
> Spent many nights away in them , the 1st was a pop top with louvre windows (boy did they rattle while travelling) , the second was a high top. Remember going to ireland in one and also breaking down on the isle of skye.
> 
> ...


Toyota Hiace great choice!


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 5, 2013)

Great pics to remember times gone by.


----------

